# lami gsb 140-2 guide spacing



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone have the lami specs for spacing. Rebuilding one and didnt write down the measurements. They felt amd looked wrong. Will be built casting


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been searching . . . I can't find any references to a Lamiglas GSB-140-2 blank.

Are you talking about a GSB 144-2 ?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Probably a 1502...


----------

